# ?work situation in cyprus



## nextstage (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello, I am planning to live 12 months in Cyprus next year (moving from Australia in June 2011), I have years of experience in the retail sector and want to know what the work situation is like in Cyprus. I am considering doing a couple of short courses here in Aust. to increase my chances of employment, I dont mind working in an entirely different area other than retail. 
Stav


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nextstage said:


> Hello, I am planning to live 12 months in Cyprus next year (moving from Australia in June 2011), I have years of experience in the retail sector and want to know what the work situation is like in Cyprus. I am considering doing a couple of short courses here in Aust. to increase my chances of employment, I dont mind working in an entirely different area other than retail.
> Stav



Hi welcome to the forum.

Jobs of any sort are in very short supply at the moment and most of the better retail jobs such as managment ect are taken by Cypriots as it is more a matter of who you know rather than what you know. The more junior jobs such as shop assistants etc are largely taken by eastern europeans who will work pretty much for peanuts.
I am not saying it is impossible to find work here, just very difficult at this present time.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with Veronica and you will see many other threads saying the same thing. I'm not sure if any courses will really help with a better salary or getting a job though. In the past, the employers in these fields never even required to see a CV or call references or anything. If you are interested and it will benefit you then by all means do the courses but just a warning employers here may not appreciate it.


----------

